# New Original Song! Made-up Hearts



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Just put this out today on YouTube. Really love how it turned out! The vibrato on the guitar kinda gives the sound a little more width. Let me know what you think  Best with earphones (if possible).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey missed this one somehow. Good one!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you! 😀



KapnKrunch said:


> Hey missed this one somehow. Good one!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So, I released a "studio" version of the song  I'd love to hear some thoughts on it. Yeap, no drums cause I didn't want MIDI drums on this (or on any track of my upcoming EP) and I couldn't get a drummer right now. But yeah, here it is!

Spotify: 




Apple Music: Made-up Hearts - Single by Sunny U.

YouTube:


----------

